# TCM Beginning Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

WIP. First prototype coming soon...


Brand new white apron ready to be severely weathered. Also adding accurate pockets.




First layers of weathering and pockets added. color is off due to darker lighting but all the details will be seen later as usual.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Finished weathering the apron and now adding chunks of bloody flesh to the apron and weathering the shirt.



Working on the nasty sweat stains.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Chainsaw number two WIP.





Added the smaller more realistic blade. Ready for detailing.




















Adding and detailing fresh and rotten flesh and bone fragments.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Time for the grime, then blood.




















After a fresh slaughter...With and without flash. Adding the blood gel with chunks in it and will have detailed pics of the bloody flesh soon.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Added some yummy chunks. 





































A Video below: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd_q0yAfHr8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome alternate Eric mask just in from AM Creations. Will be adding long underhair myself.





Keep an eye for more videos on my youtube channel. www.youtube.com/sirbrad4


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

woww amazing I would love to get one of those costumes man great job


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! I make these as commissions. I am pretty booked for awhile though and the saws are a real pain to do. But the end result is worth it.  Gonna be sick! Check out my channel to see all my work so far, got lots of new costumes on the way!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nicely done!! Looks awesome.


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

The chain saw looked amazing in the pics, but the youtube clip make it look even better. Great work


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Well done, bravo! I am having my Victorian dress custom made as well.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Great job! I love the attention to detail. What did you make the chainsaw out of?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! More pics and videos on the way soon!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The chainsaw is wood, plastick and foam. Weight only 2.7 LBS or so, which was my goal! I never seen anyone else make one this detailed and lightweight, most say it is the best ever made for a replica and I agree! Lol. Great for mannequins also, and not heavy and polluting liek a real one, and unsafe.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

wow, i thought you re-painted one of the mass produced yellow ones you can buy....that is really cool!!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! I used the base and made the rest, as the blade it comes with is way too small. This is over 40 inches and these are really hard to make and modify as they are made not to come apart. But well worth it in the end!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The videos do so much more than the pics can. Looks great.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah that is why I do pics and videos in all different lightings. HD helps a lot!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Killing tools. Adding weathering and blood stains.




Will be darkening the hair and adding a black wavy wig, and some blood gel on the mask like in the movie where he has it all on his face. Might also paint the inside blood red.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Love how the blood looks with flash! Gonna be EPIC!  Finishing up the clothes and added the darker weathering to the shirt and red blood stains on the sleeves and top. Coming out awesome! Can't wait to do my own!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Adding blood gel with chunks. Also added bloody hair to the chunks on the chainsaw "You beautiful bastard you!" With flash, looks a lot brighter.







Adding the darker blood and some chunks.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Blood work done will be darkeing hari now and adding wig when it arrives. Found the perfect long black wavy wig!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"I like your new face"

Darkened hair and wig is underneath, still got to cut it and add it to the mask or wear it underneath.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

This is great. I have a sort of hall of fame I put down the side of my driveway each year, and this year I was going to add leatherface. You have totally shown me the way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

one of the most accurate costume EVER! thats too cool


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks that is what I do! 

Thanks man, I looked long and hard for that hair! Was the only one too! 

Costume test love how it turned out! More pics and life-sized video to come to show the details more. Check out the link to see more pics. The hair got tucked in but it is longer in the back on the muzzle mask. This has hidden slits for wearing and the actual eyes still in the mask! Was a lot of fun to do and will be doing my own soon! Stay tuned for a lot more TCM and other new characters! Used a mass produced bloody table cloth for fun. Was going to make a realistic one but no time. Tried to match the sounds up as best as possible but it saves slightly out of sync always for some reason, had it perfect in editing too! But saved pushing the sound forward slightly not sure why, but good enough! I did not use any make-up as it was torture enough wearing this in 100 degrees and humid weather, but with my costume I will be adding dirt and blood gel to my mouth and darkening the eyes some. The clothes slightly big for me so I used some bulk and a belt, will be doing the clothes in my size soon for my own costume. Modified the Eric mask and added blood and accurate hair and color to both wigs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_vM0VvmKW8


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Was lot of fun doing this and was awesome talking to Andrew himself and getting some tips on the clothes! Love how he played the character and really inspired me to make this as awesoem as possible! Can't wait to do more!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another life-sized comes to life! Lol. Imageshack must think these are too scary so just check my facebook or youtube for all the images.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Last video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ETclLLuEOo


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Converted my first stylized version to the more realstic smaller bladded version like my 2nd one for a customer.


----------

